# Back Tension Form??



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I've never been a fan of the pinch your shoulder blades description. I think that it confuses too many people or is often misinterpreted. 
Try looking at it like this, and see if it comes any easier. Imagine there is a big rubber band with one end attached to the center of the X, the other end is attached to your elbow on your release arm. You simply want to stretch the rubber band.

Now remember your pulling with your elbow, your not using your biceps, or arm muscles to stretch the band.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Makes sense.. Somebody in the general archery forum told me to think of it as standing with a wall or fence behind my elbow and trying to smack the wall with my elbow. I tried that today and it did seem to help a lot. Was able to make a clean release without moving my bow hand. Felt pretty good actually.. I have to shoot with you sometime soon! Haven't been able to hook up with Hinky or anybody else at Tuscarora yet. I could use somebody watching me and getting me going in the right direction. I've never had any coaching. Just a lot of reading and trying to teach myself.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I just bought an azz load of targets so come on over, and help break them in.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Might just have to do that sometime soon... I have no plans this weekend, so if you have some time Fri, Sat, Sun let me know.. we can go from there.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Actually Sunday would be the only day this week end that I will be here. We're going to the JMU shoot this week end.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok.. well we can stay in touch and maybe plan something for then.. will work on the rubber band thought until then. I think I am getting there.


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> I've never been a fan of the pinch your shoulder blades description. I think that it confuses too many people or is often misinterpreted.
> Try looking at it like this, and see if it comes any easier. Imagine there is a big rubber band with one end attached to the center of the X, the other end is attached to your elbow on your release arm. You simply want to stretch the rubber band.
> 
> Now remember your pulling with your elbow, your not using your biceps, or arm muscles to stretch the band.


agreed, if you can pull your elbow strait back and pull strait through your shot thats the best way to execute a bt style release. make your forearm hand fingers feel like one solid peice and simply pull thru with your elbow. backtension is very easy once you get it. good luck


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

what everyone else said is accurate. The only thing I see in the picture that you may want to do is try to straighten you bow are just a little but not much and bring your release elbow down a little bit to level your shoulders just a hair. All this will do is move the tension you are holding to the middle of your shoulders and activate the big muscles of the shoulders. Everything else looks good. Im no expert so take it for what it is my opinion. Im just letting you know what worked for me.

By the way where was the picture taken because thats one beautiful back drop you have there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Looking at your pic...your issue is in your shoulders. Your front shoulder is way lower then your back shoulder. Even if you were shooting down hill your shoulders wouldn't be correct. 

You need to lower your elbow some also....these things will make bt life 100 times easier. 
I also hate the squeeze the shoulder blade thing....that is a good way to give someone an idea of what bt feels like that has no clue but IMO it isn't how you should be doing it. The front half should really be dead in comparison to the back half...by that I mean I want a static bow arm. No extra pushing or anything....that side is for holding the bow up. You maintain tension or keep your back loaded on the other side.

I suck at describing it....but if you do a search for GRIVs old post on DYNAMIC TENSION you will find what you seek. 

But like I said you need to get those shoulders fixed. Just look at your pic....then look at pics of better shooters shoulders....everyone has their own little difference that suit them....but 99.9% them all have shoulders inline :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks BH.. I definately am agreeing with the keeping the bow hand/arm dead. I just shot again today thinking about BowGod's rubber band thought and I am definately getting it. Was shooting about 2.5" groups at 30 yards which for me right now is pretty decent. I will have to see what I can do with my shoulders and elbow. Maybe I will video myself so I can see how I look as I shoot several shots. By the way BowGod mentioned that you were thinking about going with him to the Extravaganza in NC? He asked me too, and I think I am going to go, so if we haven't met before then, we will meet then if you are going..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nomad_Archer said:


> what everyone else said is accurate. The only thing I see in the picture that you may want to do is try to straighten you bow are just a little but not much and bring your release elbow down a little bit to level your shoulders just a hair. All this will do is move the tension you are holding to the middle of your shoulders and activate the big muscles of the shoulders. Everything else looks good. Im no expert so take it for what it is my opinion. Im just letting you know what worked for me.
> 
> By the way where was the picture taken because thats one beautiful back drop you have there.


Thanks for your input. With the help of the thoughts from several of you guys, I think I am getting it. A few hundred more arrows through the bow and it will be second nature.

The picture was taken in my back yard. I am renting half of a house here in Frederick MD. The field behind me is an unused horse pasture which gives my dog lots of room to run, and the mowed grass part of the yard allows a 75-80 yard shot easily. I like it here a lot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just look in a mirror or that picture at what you look like....you don't need to go through any video stuff to see it. If you knew someone was taking your pic that is probably the best you got :wink:

Not going with BG....I told him I would if it was a different weekend....I have a prior commitment that weekend.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont forget with back tension and form changes you may shoot a little worse when getting used to the changes. But if you follow what BH and bowgod are saying it will get better and one day the light bulb will go on and it will all become second nature. Good luck


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nomad_Archer said:


> Dont forget with back tension and form changes you may shoot a little worse when getting used to the changes. But if you follow what BH and bowgod are saying it will get better and one day the light bulb will go on and it will all become second nature. Good luck


Actually, since switching to back tension I haven't really taken any steps backwards. I had been out of archery for about 9 years and am just getting back into it. I was starting to develop some target panick with my thumb trigger release and was shooting pretty bad, so I have seen nothing but improvements since switching to BT. The only exceptions being when I was still getting used to it and managed to fire off a shot or two before I was fully settled and ready.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats awesome its great to see improvement. Welcome back to archery it will probably suck your wallet dry just like golf (i play that goofy game as well). After shooting back tension for awhile you may want to give your thumb trigger a try as well. I find that shooting and practicing with my back tension release really helps me shoot better with my thumb trigger as well.

I end up practicing alot with my back tension but when Im shooting league I go with the thumb trigger but I shoot the thumb trigger release with back tension if that makes sense. So basically the back tension release keeps me honest with my thumb trigger. Good luck welcome back and have some fun.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nomad_Archer said:


> Thats awesome its great to see improvement. Welcome back to archery it will probably suck your wallet dry just like golf (i play that goofy game as well). After shooting back tension for awhile you may want to give your thumb trigger a try as well. I find that shooting and practicing with my back tension release really helps me shoot better with my thumb trigger as well.
> 
> I end up practicing alot with my back tension but when Im shooting league I go with the thumb trigger but I shoot the thumb trigger release with back tension if that makes sense. So basically the back tension release keeps me honest with my thumb trigger. Good luck welcome back and have some fun.


Yes, that does make sense. I know what you mean. And I have heard of several guys who practice with BT but us thumbs when it really counts.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yes, that does make sense. I know what you mean. And I have heard of several guys who practice with BT but us thumbs when it really counts.


I do it because my brain seems to turn off on three of four shots a round and with a thumb release I can usually catch it and let down where as with BT im like ohh I need to let down and try this again and thats when I pull threw the shot with less the wonderful results.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Nomad_Archer said:


> I do it because my brain seems to turn off on three of four shots a round and with a thumb release I can usually catch it and let down where as with BT im like ohh I need to let down and try this again and thats when I pull threw the shot with less the wonderful results.


I talk about that all the time. I am physically incapable of forcing off a shot with a hinge release. Jen does it all the time, and for the life of me I can not make myself do it. It takes too much thought for me to just rip through it, or rotate the release. If I catch myself thinking that way it sets off sirens in my head saying it's time to let down, and try this again.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I am physically incapable of forcing off a shot with a hinge release.


Haha I can do it but I dont like it because it feels terrible. Usually for me though its not forcing the release to go off its usually one of those times where im not doing it right and cant get the thing to go off. However when I decide enough is enough time to try again it goes off. 

What it really is is a lack of concentration or focus that causes my problems. Im still working on the mental game. I did shoot a PB last night but had a complete brain fart coming off the break and dropped three points on one end. The I shot clean the rest of the way. so close to a clean round yet sooooo soooo far away.


----------



## lowercases (Mar 10, 2010)

njfiajfklaoierjklmva


----------



## lowercases (Mar 10, 2010)

*los*

m,mmkl;oikm


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

lowercases said:


> njfiajfklaoierjklmva





lowercases said:


> m,mmkl;oikm


Welcome to AT, but if you're trying to get your post count up, this isn't the place to do it (with these type posts).


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Welcome to AT, but if you're trying to get your post count up, this isn't the place to do it (with these type posts).


prag you put it much nicer than what I was thinking... thank you sir.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Nomad_Archer said:


> prag you put it much nicer than what I was thinking... thank you sir.


And would you believe I got a "friendship request" from her after posting my reply. Might be another "Zach Harmon" :zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And would you believe I got a "friendship request" from her after posting my reply. Might be another "Zach Harmon" :zip:


hey now who's not friends with Zach lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> hey now who's not friends with Zach lol


I'm not "anymore". :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

wow.. think I made some real progress today. Did some more or less "blind bale" shooting.. was just shooting at my bag target, but more or less just aiming enough to make sure I hit the bag. I realized how many muscles I had tense, that I could relax when at full draw. The more muscles I relaxed, the easier it was to keep the pin still. I also worked on getting my shoulders more level and my elbow down. I videod myself shooting a few shots and look a lot better now in my opinion. I can't figure out how to get screenshot from the video. Maybe I will literally just take a picture of the picture on my monitor and post it.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

How does this look? Felt good and got good results... sorry for the crappy image quality, just a picture of the picture on my monitor, but it works..


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

wow night an day difference. I just did a side by side look at your picture before and after. Your for looks good to me. Your standing tall, shoulders are level. I think your well on your way. Now just do the same thing everytime. Easier said then done. But it looks good to me. How are you liking the back tension now?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm glad I decided to take the camera out and video myself. When I took the picture yesterday I was just drawing the bow without any real intention of making a shot, and think I was over thinking things. When I took this video today, I had been shooting for a while already and was just doing what felt right. This felt good today and I don't think it will be that hard to repeat. Now I can't wait to get my new stabilizers which should help even more!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Let's see if this works.. the vid of me shooting three arrows this morning. First shot was decent, second was best, third was pretty crappy. Got a little tense, muscles started twitching and I forced the shot off. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Iahx8kgook


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good. When you get in the situation similar the your last shot let down and try again. I could see that you just couldnt get the release to go off. great progress


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nomad_Archer said:


> Looks good. When you get in the situation similar the your last shot let down and try again. I could see that you just couldnt get the release to go off. great progress


Yeah.. if I wasn't recording I would have let down, but wanted to get the last shot off for the video..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nomad_Archer said:


> Looks good. When you get in the situation similar the your last shot let down and try again. I could see that you just couldnt get the release to go off. great progress


Yeah.. if I wasn't recording I would have let down, but wanted to get the last shot off for the video.. thanks for the feedback though!


----------

